# Skype/Gtalk Exchange



## NodeWest-Dan (Mar 19, 2014)

Quick and simple. 

While building a network of fellow web host and enthusiast I find it great to connect on Facebook or Twitter. I'm not much for IRC but would like to connect via Skype or Gtalk. 

Obviously we don't want this information public so if you are open to exchanging contact details post here so others can PM their info to you. 

Thank you.


----------



## concerto49 (Mar 19, 2014)

Feel free to contact me.


----------



## NodeWest-Dan (Mar 19, 2014)

concerto49 said:


> Feel free to contact me.


Sent you a contact request on Skype


----------



## Awmusic12635 (Mar 19, 2014)

Awmusic--12635


----------



## MannDude (Mar 19, 2014)

Skype: curtis-mann

Keep in mind I stay invisible 24/7, but it's online and running.


----------



## HenriqueSousa - WebUp 24/7 (Mar 19, 2014)

Feel free to send me your skype username.

- Henrique


----------



## D. Strout (Mar 19, 2014)

My Skype username is listed on my VPSB profile, FWIW.


----------



## HostUS-Alexander (Mar 20, 2014)

If you want my Skype username please sent me a PM, don't like posting it public due to the spam I get.

Alexander


----------



## ndelaespada (Mar 20, 2014)

Skype: ndelaespada


----------



## notFound (Mar 20, 2014)

En mi vpsBoard profile. ;-)


----------



## mikho (Mar 20, 2014)

Its my firstname and lastname without space.


----------

